# my 3.5 year old masturbating in the carseat....alot



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

So we turned DD FFing in June. She discovered a few weeks ago that thrusting and gyrating against the crotch strap feels good. Apparently it feels really, really good because she has now taken to do it all. the. time. Whether or not there are other folks in the car, if someone is sitting in the back with her, etc. She is also very loud, huffing and puffing and works up quite a sweat doing this. So far DH and I have just ignored it, but what do we do? It is uncomfortable for us and I'm terrified she is going to do this while we are in the car with her grandparents - talk about uncomfortable! It's not like I can tell her to go to her room YKWIM? At the same time I don't want to give her a complex about it either.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
So we turned DD FFing in June. She discovered a few weeks ago that thrusting and gyrating against the crotch strap feels good. Apparently it feels really, really good because she has now taken to do it all. the. time. Whether or not there are other folks in the car, if someone is sitting in the back with her, etc. She is also very loud, huffing and puffing and works up quite a sweat doing this. So far DH and I have just ignored it, but what do we do? It is uncomfortable for us and I'm terrified she is going to do this while we are in the car with her grandparents - talk about uncomfortable! It's not like I can tell her to go to her room YKWIM? At the same time I don't want to give her a complex about it either.
Anyone else have this problem?









Glad its you and not me







I have a 3.5 yr old that has so far limited himself to the house thank goodness. Can you distract with toys, books or something?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

engaging cds? Jim Weiss has some beautifully read stories

a snack? conversation? a new carseat?

Good luck!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Is she big enough to move out of the car seat and into the high back booster type seat with a back and a lap/shoulder strap? I think the recommendation is 40 lbs unless they have gotten too tall for the shoulder straps.

Most likely the novelty will pass. Another thing--is the area that the buckle is in adjustable at all? We rented a car and carseat a few months ago and the buckle was right on top of DD's groin--totally uncomfortable and we couldn't fix it, but her car seat home was much better.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

She was way too young for a booster at only 3.5y of age, and considering that the OP just turned her FFing, I doubt a booster is even on the OP's radar.









No advice on the other car seat issue though.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Can you and ur DH stop ignoring it and tell/explain to her that that is not to do in the car and gave her stuff to entertain herself or play a look out the window and name stuff game. If it is bother you two so much don't ignore it. Sometimes we just have to tell our children when things are not allowed.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

I always just politely ask them to stop. As they get older I also explain that you don't do that in front of people. It's a private thing.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

yeah she is way too young for a booster. She has toys, has me in the backseat, she'd rather do this. The other day she wanted to hold my hand while doing it. Umm, no thanks. I think I'll wait a couple of more weeks to see if it stops on its own and if it doesn't work on getting her to stop. She doesn't touch herself at all out of the carseat, so I don't know if they privacy argument will work. Its not like she can just go buckle herself up whenever she wants yk?


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

How abut a reward system for sitting *still* in the car?
Every time she sits still in the car she gets a sticker and X amount of stickers equals a treat. I think at 3.5 she should be quite excited about that.
I think also small snacks like goldfish or raisins would be good to keep her busy.
Maybe get a sensory ball for her to play with in the car or other busy toys like a squishy ball or a magna doodle.

BTW- Way to young for a booster!!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My friend's dd used to do that too. They explained that what she was doing was private and that it was only appropriate in her bedroom. Her response: "Daddy, can you bring my carseat up to my room?" They tried not to react and eventually it passed.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

My dd has sensory issues. The car was torture for her until she got out of the 5 point harness She did this at 3 and weighed more than 40 pounds.

We got a booster.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

What kind of carseat do you have? I know our Marathon has padding between the strap and DD's crotch, while our True Fit just has a strap. I'm thinking one way or another is probably less "fun" and maybe you could add padding if that would help.

Also, I would start telling her to stop doing it. My DD is a big fan of that sort of thing but we have an explicit rule that she can only do it in her own bedroom by herself. If I catch her elsewhere I remind her of the rule and tell her she can either stop or go to her bedroom by herself, her choice.


----------

